# Busted!!



## GreenDayGirl (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey all who remember me...I wanted to say good by and thanks to Mutt, Stoney, Tbg and all of the rest of you who helped me to grow some of the the most lovely marijuana I've ever had the pleasure to smoke. Oh yeah.....the social side was fun too. So anyhow last Thursday, LEO :cop: busted down my door, ripped up all my beautiful NL that was grown aeroponically and ready for harvest this weekend. :cry:  I was lucky somehow and my wonderful boyfriend took it upon himself to take all of the blame so our kids wouldn't be dragged off. Unfortunatley...that leaves him in jail for "maintaining a drug house" and  "violation of the uniform controlled substance act". With all of that said, I think that this might be a good time to quit smoking weed.   And if only one thing in this thread any of you will remember.....CONTROL THE ODOR COMING FROM YOUR GROW ROOM!!!!!!!!!  Lesson learned.

Love,  GreenDayGirl / Mel   :ciao:  Happy smoking to all!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2007)

*Damn GDG that is without a doubt a real freaking bummer. Neighbors i take it? Well i can only hope that everything works out for you as well as your boyfriend. Good luck.  *


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 18, 2007)

Hang in there girl, I hope you and your family are together again soon.


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2007)

My gawd GDG!!! I'm sorry t hear it. :cry:  We wish you the best. Take care..and STAY  SAFE girl.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

Damnit! I hate hearing that this happened. It's a shame that this type of primitive law is still practiced! I hope some sort of legal help makes this go away for you.

All my best thoughts are with you and yours.

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Droster (Feb 18, 2007)

Dang that su<ks. Well.. good luck to you and your family.
Peaceeace:


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow....what a guy !  Do you live in a house or apartment ?


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 18, 2007)

Best of luck in the future...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow.  I am so so sorry.    I hope your boyfriend gets home soon.


----------



## Great Spirit (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow that sucks!! If they just legalized and regulated, cops would have A LOT more time to go after REAL violent criminals and not ones who grow plants for personal use.

Yes odor is the number one cause for getting busted. Nosy *EDIT FOR LANGUAGE* neighbors. I take it you live in an apartment building or in a double block house and the odor went through the vents. Thats why you have to use odor control. EZ Hydrokit sells Ona Odor Control so when you grow next, check out that product. Or get one of those Ionic Breezes. Always plan this out before you grow! And it is always more secure to grow outside so then you are not liable so I would look into that next time you grow. Try to find a good secluded area.

You are lucky your house wasn't seized under the drug forfeiture laws...which is illegal and tyrannical.


----------



## Hangin (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear. Yup, I'd quit smokin' at least until the legal crap is done with.

Hope all works out well for you and yours.

Hang in there.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 18, 2007)

Good Luck For You And Your Boyfriend He Have To Be Cool Dud Lets Rise The Blant  For That Couple :joint:


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 18, 2007)

^^x2


----------



## Capt. Trips (Feb 19, 2007)

hey gdg, i don't if you have the money or want to try and fight it , but check the NORML website. they have lawyers who specialize in mj cases only. just find your state and look for the closest one. i hope everything works out for you guys.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah good luck.. this is the kinda thing ive always been worried about but dont really know what to do about until we build a more perminant grow space..

hope everything goes ok, your boyfriend did a very noble thing


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 19, 2007)

EDITED FOR LANGUAGE pigs. GDG hope everything will work it self out.


----------



## krotch (Feb 19, 2007)

how did they find out?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 19, 2007)

damn that really sux hope all goes well for ur man. i dont really know where ur from but where im from depend on how much u have growing u can fight it in court that it was for personal use not to sell but it will still take time in the court system but could end up be just a misdermeanor and get no time at all. well i wish u and the family the best of luck .remember DTA dont trust anybody


----------



## SFC (Feb 19, 2007)

Good luck with everything. I only hope that someday we can all grow without fear of prosecution, or in our cases persecution.........


----------



## Jerseydude (Feb 19, 2007)

I think that most of us have this fear and I'm very sorry this happened to you. I mean, wth did you really do? grow some plants? 
What a HORRIBLE crime!!! 

I hope that everything works out for the best.


----------



## Sensi-Man (Feb 19, 2007)

Jerseydude said:
			
		

> I think that most of us have this fear and I'm very sorry this happened to you. I mean, wth did you really do? grow some plants?
> What a HORRIBLE crime!!!
> 
> I hope that everything works out for the best.


 
WORD JD,and also id like to echoe The Star's(sfc amigo) last reply ^^^word star^^^.Just glad you still got your kids and glad you with a real man who took the rap cos believe me iv seen guys who grow in their mrs house stand by and watch as their mrs goes down for their 'hideous crimes'(sarc)

You gotta honorable man there,stick by him through his prison time(if indeed he gets any)cos he is what the definition of a man/partner should be.

Iv been busted by the cops several times,they even busted my old dads house while i lived in a different country!Its is tyrannical...more than that ppl,what we are seeing is the emergance of an invisible fascist world state...capitalism is by design made to draw ppl in when in reality capatilism in a democracy=fascist state.

The founding fathers must be turning in their graves at things like the 'patriot act' which is being used to punish MJ growers!Its sadand ridiculous,was it not George Washington who commenting on the hemp plant urged all of america to 'make the most of this plant'?

I hope you heed the advice bout visiting the NORML site,etc cos there are places out there who specialize in these cases just as good as we all specialixe in growing MJ.Maybe you should take a sabbatical from the MJ till you sort out all the upcoming legal process,i take my hat of to you for considering this and take my hat of to your man for being a man and protecting his family.RESPECT and ALL THE BEST to both y'all and children.

Its gave me food for thought as i am under 4 months away from becoming a dad so im thinking of keeping my growroom AWAY from our block of apartments unless i get some of the products mentioned on this thread.Again,so sorry to hear bout the LEO ripping apart your house aswell as your plants and life.Take Care


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 20, 2007)

Did they have a search warrant?   What was the probable cause.  I dont think smell is probable cause.  If no warrant (you must have probable cause to get a warrant) then a good lawyer can get it thrown out.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 20, 2007)

Unless you gave them permission to enter your home.  NEVER DO THAT.


----------



## Sensi-Man (Feb 20, 2007)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> Did they have a search warrant? What was the probable cause. I dont think smell is probable cause. If no warrant (you must have probable cause to get a warrant) then a good lawyer can get it thrown out.


 
^^^WORD^^^ EXACTLY....in scotland for the DEA to bust my residence they gottas have done at least some eye witness surveillance on me,say at least 2 corroborating witnesses to stand against me in court and as mentioned they usually need probable cause.

Word to the Wise,get your lawyer to read ever letter on that warrant cos one time i walked out of court for something cos they hasd both the wrong date and my BROTHERS name on the warrant so the court case got ADMONISHED,so it pays to re-read the search warrant over and over,just a thought,all the best.Peace and keep your head up girl...


----------



## Lil Squirt (Feb 20, 2007)

Stay safe!  Hope it all works out for you and the family!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry for the stroke of bad luck.  As my old high school teacher used to say, "lady luck is a *****".  And she sure ****ed you this time.  I hope everything turns for the better.  :48:


----------

